# Oldies but Goodies - Building an MOW train by Josh Updike



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

This is more of a picture show...but is sure shows all the bashing and scratch building it takes to make a complete MOW train.

Josh's MOW train


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mike, 

Thanks for all your efforts, there is a lot of very useful information therein. I have filled in some of the gaps in my ever growing collection of downloads from MLS over the years.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Wow! Some oldies indeed! 

I figured I'd follow up here with some recent photos of those cars, as well some new additions... hope you enjoy!

Josh

* Photo One
*

*Photo Two*

* Photo Three 


*


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you had got rid of all of those Josh.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's quite a collection! I love the detailing that was done to them!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Crocker on 07 Apr 2011 10:24 AM 
I thought you had got rid of all of those Josh. 
I think he got rid of something else.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

You're both right... 

Most of those cars have gone to other homes... a few have stayed though!


----------

